# Look before you troll !!!



## goodlifer (Feb 11, 2010)

I was trolling a small creek on the north end of the lake when at eye level about 8 ft away I noticed this friend. I almost trolled right to the tree limb he was occupying. I don't think he would have been happy to share it with me.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I hate snakes!


----------



## drifter544 (Dec 25, 2008)

Is it still alive?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

He's just gettin a little sun.


----------



## goodlifer (Feb 11, 2010)

I started messing with him. He never moved. I left thinking this might not have a happy ending if I kept it up. LOL


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Boomhauer75 said:


> I hate snakes!


ME TOO!!!!!!! I


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

If it by chance he had landed in my boat it would have sunk from all of the lead I would have shot at him!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good lookin snake. I wish I could run across a couple of them and put in a tote sack. I know a fella that I would like to see so I could release them in his boat. 
-
BH, I have had one fall in the boat and I worked him over with the paddle and released it back to the wild. They don't want to be around you as much as you don't want to be around them.

Matt


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Mattsfishin said:


> Good lookin snake. I wish I could run across a couple of them and put in a tote sack. I know a fella that I would like to see so I could release them in his boat.
> -
> BH, I have had one fall in the boat and I worked him over with the paddle and released it back to the wild. They don't want to be around you as much as you don't want to be around them.
> 
> Matt


ROFL, I wonder what boat that might be? LOL I too have one fall in the boat after shooting it with a pellet pistol when I was a kid. Talk about people going crazy in a jon boat. LOL My brother introduced him to the paddle.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Snakes don't bother me at all as long as they are waaaay off over there somewhere! LOL!


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like a harmless water snake, but I tend to profile pretty quickly.. There either live ones or dead ones in my book.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I`ve never had a major problem with them. In my area - relocate. In their area-
leave.


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

I tore up a $120 fishing rod beating on a stump tail that crawled in my boat with me on sommerville.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> Good lookin snake. I wish I could run across a couple of them and put in a tote sack. I know a fella that I would like to see so I could release them in his boat.
> -
> BH, I have had one fall in the boat and I worked him over with the paddle and released it back to the wild. They don't want to be around you as much as you don't want to be around them.
> 
> Matt


Boy I know who my friends are! LOL:tongue: Nevermind I know who you are talking about now! I will help you with catching them!

What goes around comes around.:rotfl:

Trust me I scream like a girl! I had one fall in my first boat and I like to have sunk that Kingfisher from the wooden oar beating it took!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Purty lil water snake.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

They say (usually yankees)... cottonmouths aren't agressive, but if you've ever backed one in a tight spot, they are ferocious. I've even had them want to chase me 'til I got to the 12 guage "snake charmer"


----------



## goodlifer (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Fin & Feather.... You think it's a watersnake. I attempted to match it as a cottonmouth from pics on the net and the markings do appear different on this one. I was not certain. All I know is that I am trolling.... look up and see this puppy......it's a SNAKE and that can not be good. As I say... A dead snake is a good snake.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

MC where are you....can't let them get away with blatant snake killing! A water snake is non-venemous by the way....


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

So were are all the snake lovers lets get an Id on this critter Texxan or mc feel free to Id this rascal.


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

It is _Nerodia rhombifer. _


----------



## goodlifer (Feb 11, 2010)

From Wikipedia....."While not endangered or threatened, their main threat is human ignorance. Every year many diamondback water snakes are mistaken for cottonmouths or rattlesnakes and are killed out of fear. In actuality, diamondback water snakes (and other species of water snake) are far more common than the venomous snakes in their range, especially in areas that are frequented by humans." Thanks for the ID I'll know next time..... but... It's still a snake...I'm steering clear


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*DING DING DING!!!*



Pope said:


> It is _Nerodia rhombifer. _


I agree! Or diamondback water snake.

If you can learn the 4 kinds of poisenous ones we have in TX, it is alot easier to determine if it will hurt you. Landlord was mowing lot next to house and she liftes a sheet of plywood and found a snake. She came screaming up to my house asking me to come kill a snake. I walked out and lifted the plywood and found a rat snake. I reached down grabbed his tail and ran my hand under his belly. He never once tried to bite me. I walked to wood line and let him go. HE WAS COLD!!!

I do understand people that want to steer clear of them at all costs. Just learn the ones that will hurt you and you will be fine.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

We used to call them water snakes and never did call them by their proper name. They are non-venomous but they can bite you really good. They are the ones I wanted to catch and put in a tote sack for a special person.

Matt


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

First sign it was one was the head, most poisonous water snakes hold the head up at a 45 degree angle, you can see this one cant do that.


I was leaning against a tree on champion lake and one of these came out of a cypress knot that was between my legs.. I was frozen to that tree sporting what looked like the morning wood of the year for 5 min and he just wanted to see what all the commotion was about, Funny how you never forget what one looks after an incident like that.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Definately a HARMLESS watersnake...


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

Here are two images of_ Nerodia_ holding their heads at 45 degree angles. I believe what you meant was "swim holding their heads are 45 degree angles." _Agkristrodon piscivorus_ (cottonmouths) will hold their heads at this angle when swimming. They are also not considered watersnakes, but venomous snakes from a different Family, which happen to live near water.

http://www.bugsinthenews.com/Texas%20Snake%20Web/Diamond-backed%20Water%20Snake%20(Nerodia%20rhombifer%20rhombifer)%20Austin,%20Texas%20032407%20Kathy%20B.htm

http://galleries.xenogere.com/Nature/Reptiles/20090308012497/768474408_SDaqE-M.jpg


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I disagree with the ones that are saying this is a harmless snake.
I think you are lucky it did not strike you when you were messing with it.

The diamondback water snake is non-venomous but extremely aggressive.
Don't ask me how I know.
RT


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Ill agree these are an aggressive snake in how they will strike when provoked, but in the end of an encounter you don't have to worry about being poisoned is what I think some are saying.

Back to the head angle every time I've encountered a poisonous snake you see their head cocked up looking at you. That first pic you posted is the first time I've ever seen a water snake do It, pretty sure it was provoked prior to the pic.


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> I disagree with the ones that are saying this is a harmless snake.
> I think you are lucky it did not strike you when you were messing with it.
> 
> The diamondback water snake is non-venomous but extremely aggressive.
> ...


Agressive or defensive? I have been bitten by more of this species than any other; however, I always had to pick them up first. I would consider this defensive behavior and not agressive.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Pope said:


> Agressive or defensive? I have been bitten by more of this species than any other; however, I always had to pick them up first. I would consider this defensive behavior and not agressive.


I have read that they have a vicious temperament (as well as other water snakes) and are not suitable for keeping as pets.
Any defensive behavior would exacerbate their aggressiveness.
RT


----------

